# Td silent inline fan



## Gumchi (May 10, 2012)

Has anyone used these types of fans? I cant find any reviews online and I don't want to pay the extra money if they really aren't that quiet and don't have the airflow needed.

BTW if I do get one I will be getting the TD350 - 125mm / 380 m3/hr ( £134.95 ) ( 2.8kgs) 


http://www.hydroponic-shop.com/td-inline-silent-fan-sp-buy-2364.html


http://www.justfans.co.uk/tdsilent-acoustic-inline-mixed-flow-duct-fan-p-584.html

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## highasfvck (May 10, 2012)

I just setup a grow tent with a TD-200. Its quiet, but not nearly as quiet as I was hoping for. It is still audible to about 5-6ft outside the door of the spare bedroom my tent is in. When my central A/C system kicks in though, I can hardly hear the fan over the sound of the home's A/C anymore. I am having some ventilation issues with a 1000w hps also. You can find my post a few down from this one, but I'm getting temps of about 90-95F.


----------



## Gumchi (May 10, 2012)

I dont see the TD-200 listed as a quiet fan. How much did you pay for it?
Also can you put a muffler on the fan?
Or is it a better buy if I buy a regular 4" 200 CFM fan and put a muffler on it?


----------



## highasfvck (May 10, 2012)

Here is the one I have:

http://www.hvacquick.com/products/residential/Bathroom-Ventilation/Remote-Fans-for-Bath/SP-TD-Series-Inline-Fans

You can put a duct muffler on it if you like.. I just used 6" insulated ducting.


----------



## Zoltan44x (May 11, 2012)

I've got a TD 350/125 in my bedroom , and Im sleeping next to it. 
Makes less noise than a Thermaltake computer fan.
Never thought of buying a muffler. And Im not deaf.


----------



## Gumchi (May 13, 2012)

Zoltan-Where did you buy your TD 350/125 from? and is it a 4"inline fan? I cant find any good sites with spec's.

highasfuck- Does the insulated duct actually work? or am i better off buying a muffler?


----------



## Zoltan44x (May 13, 2012)

Hey Gumchi,

You can get all the technical details from Soler Palau's web site ;
http://www.solerpalau-usa.com/Brochures/Residential_Light_Comm/TD-TD-Silent%20Brochure_1111.pdf
You can check e bay for a seller.


----------



## highasfvck (May 13, 2012)

Zoltan44x said:


> I've got a TD 350/125 in my bedroom , and Im sleeping next to it.
> Makes less noise than a Thermaltake computer fan.
> Never thought of buying a muffler. And Im not deaf.


Why does everyone have so much less issues with noise than me?


----------



## Gumchi (May 13, 2012)

Zoltan-
I checked ebay and I can only find TD inline fans that aren't the silent type, only regular. Did you get yours off ebay?


----------



## Gumchi (May 13, 2012)

Oh and do you think you can send me a link to your fan? I checked and I cant fins a TD350 silent model, but I can find a TD-100XS. Is that what you have?


----------



## Zoltan44x (May 13, 2012)

I bought mine from the hydroshop. But I'm pretty sure seeing them on ebay. Now its dissapeared. Here are more links for You.

http://www.lightingdirect.com/index.cfm?page=search:browse&collection=Soler+and+Palau+TD
(no 350 here)

http://www.industrialfansdirect.com/IND-FA-T-M.html
(no 350 here too)

You can contact them to find a seller in Your area.
http://www.solerandpalau.co.uk/contact_01_02.jsp


----------



## Gumchi (May 13, 2012)

Oh okay thanks a lot. BTW is your 350 fan the silent brand? or just regular? I'm just afraid that if I get the TD-100XS with the 4" connector it wont be strong enough to go from outside<reflector<outside<fan. The highest CFM with 4" is only around 140CFM...



+ rep btw


----------



## Gumchi (May 13, 2012)

My tent is 4' x 4' x 7'


----------



## Zoltan44x (May 13, 2012)

I'd go with the bigger cfm instead of buying twice. My 350 is a silent one. 
(filter>cooltube>fan>exhaust)

If You'll be using it only for cooling Your hood, i guess TD 100 can do the job.


Thanks for the rep


----------



## Gumchi (May 13, 2012)

I already have a 6" 440 CFM fan going just to a carbon filter so I am already buying twice haha. 
Im confused, you said go with bigger CFM first and then said just to get the TD100XS?

http://www.horticulturesource.com/sun-system-sunlight-supply-sun-system-super-sun-tempered-glass-p627/ thats the reflector I have. Not the best I know but I got that with a 600 watt HPS/MH set for only 90 bucks ^^

You have experience with the TD silent series, so how strong of a fan do you think I should get?


----------



## Tony Sativa (May 13, 2012)

All my fans in are S&P inline fans and are very quiet with insulated flex duct. My 4x8 secret jardin has a td-100x for intake an td-200 exhaust on the carbon filter and another td-200 cooling two blockbuster hoods both with 1000 watt quantum digital ballast.

Another is a 4x4 jardin tent has td-100 for intake fan.Then a insulated flex line with reducer feeding from the 4x8 hoods cooling a growzilla hood with two 600 quantum digital ballasts and a td-150 pulling from the growzilla outside the tent. It has another td-150 hooked to a carbon filter.in the tent.

Another is a 5x5 jardin tent with Three sets of 6 bulb quantum badboy t5's on wire rack shelving and a ez-clone. One td-100 intake and a td-150 exhausted hooked to carbon filter.

The last tent is a secret jardin 3x3 running 8 bulb 2ft t5's with td-100 intake and td-100x exhaust on a carbon filter. 

All of these tents are in the same room and very quiet. If the TV's on in the next room you can barley hear the fans and that's with the door to the room is open. If the door is closed you can[t hear hardly anything if your standing in front of the closed door. I have greenhouse controllers also on all tents and you can hear the switches barely click when co2 and other settings change every few minutes. My fridge in the kitchen makes more noise than that hole room so if done right they are very quiet and all have low and high speed with extra fan speed controllers hooked to them. If you can't hear,see or smell it then nobody will ever no it's anything but a room with the door closed. It's well worth the extra cost to do it right for your safety and privacy.


----------



## Zoltan44x (May 14, 2012)

Tony's post is very informative. 

And I was trying to say, if You're ONLY going to use it for the hood td100 is okay.
With the td350 , You can cool Your hood + attach Your CF . Im pretty sure it wont dissapoint You.
Less power consumption + less noise.


----------



## Gumchi (May 14, 2012)

Tony that sounds like a pretty epic setup haha. Are all the fans TD silent? or just regular with insulated ducting?

I would buy the 350 but like I said I already have a 6" 440CFM fan that I just bought so there's no point to buy the 350 if I already have a 440CFM fan haha


----------



## Gumchi (May 14, 2012)

BTW what is the CFM rating of the td350? I cant find it online


----------



## Dutchmast3r (May 15, 2012)

i think its just the site tht calls it "silent" to try to sell it better.


----------



## FR33MASON (May 15, 2012)

Gumchi said:


> BTW what is the CFM rating of the td350? I cant find it online


380 cm/hr / 60
= 6.333 cm/m X 35.3146667 
= *223.659 cfm*


----------



## Tony Sativa (May 15, 2012)

They are very quiet but I've never herd them without the insulated flexduct hooked to them. I've had other inline fans with noise reduction mufflers on them and even tried those week ass panasonic whisper fans and nothing comes close. My owners books says the td-350 uses only 22 watts and has a sound pressure level of 33db. Hard to get better than that Most other 6 inch inline fans use 100 or more watts and db's are in the 80's so that should tell you what your looking at. Not sure what brand you have so may want to research your info and see to compare. I that do know they underate the cfm flow on the S&P fans because my 6 inch cools the same as my old 6 inch vortex used to with a lower cfm rating. I tested this buy the light temp on the reflector glass.


----------



## Smoothkicksandsmoke (Aug 1, 2012)

Tony Sativa said:


> They are very quiet but I've never herd them without the insulated flexduct hooked to them. I've had other inline fans with noise reduction mufflers on them and even tried those week ass panasonic whisper fans and nothing comes close. My owners books says the td-350 uses only 22 watts and has a sound pressure level of 33db. Hard to get better than that Most other 6 inch inline fans use 100 or more watts and db's are in the 80's so that should tell you what your looking at. Not sure what brand you have so may want to research your info and see to compare. I that do know they underate the cfm flow on the S&P fans because my 6 inch cools the same as my old 6 inch vortex used to with a lower cfm rating. I tested this buy the light temp on the reflector glass.


Tony did you have the insulated flex duct on your vortex? I've heard manuf. underrating fans but that seems like a lot of CFMs to make up.


----------



## ToMMY2k (Dec 1, 2012)

Ive got two of these...a 800m3 and a 500m3 fan.

Both require silencers if you want ultra quiet. Ive two 900mm silencers on the 800m3 and two 300mm silencers on the 500m3 fans

They are ultra quiet and brilliant purchases! No question Id buy them again without hesitation!

One thing I would say is that You need a larger silencer on the output, so really I should have gone with a larger one on the 500m3 fan but it still is quiet especially when you use acoustic ducting, which I also use 

2k


----------

